
Illuminating the Effects of Light Pollution - antouank
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/04/07/science/light-pollution-effects-environment.html
======
newman8r
I moved to one of the darkest spots in California (actually just submitted to
Apply HN as I want to make a tech park there).

So many people in so cal haven't experienced a true night sky - it's like
seeing the ocean for the first time if you don't live near the coast.

Even people who have been to dark spots often don't think about how they need
to observe without a moon in the sky and that they need to give their eyes
enough time to adjust to the dark (lots of people KNOW about this but for some
reason don't think about it when they are camping)

